# do you feel sick when you don't have smoke?



## Resa (Nov 10, 2009)

wow i'm really feeling nautious right now ...REALLY BAD i haven't had smoke in a few days and i keep getting headaches ......i wanted to know if anyone else feels ill if they don't have smoke........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Resa 

Welcome to the forum.

Are you a heavy smoker?

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Nov 10, 2009)

i had dry spell earlier this year and i was like insomniac bad. and got headaches and was constantly a nervous fidgeting mess . im a heavy smoker i would say. or not idk. i just take toke or two here an there thruout the day and blow down at the nite time every day. and went dry for well over month an half  .
  the way you describe how ya feelin sounds liek when i went thru the DT's when i quit drinkin years back.  lol.  that was wild there hey. and i went thru it in a drunk tank too. :hairpull:  thought i was goin loonie. even seein thing hearin voices sick, puking etc etc..  lol.  
  im better now tho :rofl:  still not all there tho .


----------



## Super Skunk (Nov 10, 2009)

I got that way once not to long ago, I was smoking ALOT tho. I smoke from the time I wake till I go to bed. I don't know if it was from stopping suddenly or what. I first started smoking after I injured my neck and back, I am scared to death of pain medication so I would rather smoke. So I really do not know if my headaches were from not smoking for those 4 days or just the fractured neck pains? I really do not think it was from the lack of pot. I don't really know, but I do not think there are really any side effects from quitting pot. I am sure that there is someone here that really knows the side effects of smoking. My first thought is a stomach bug.


----------



## Resa (Nov 10, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i had dry spell earlier this year and i was like insomniac bad. and got headaches and was constantly a nervous fidgeting mess . im a heavy smoker i would say. or not idk. i just take toke or two here an there thruout the day and blow down at the nite time every day. and went dry for well over month an half .
> the way you describe how ya feelin sounds liek when i went thru the DT's when i quit drinkin years back. lol. that was wild there hey. and i went thru it in a drunk tank too. :hairpull: thought i was goin loonie. even seein thing hearin voices sick, puking etc etc.. lol.
> im better now tho :rofl: still not all there tho .


LMAO! at least i have some now ...  i feel better


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

I did 10 days dry not long ago and it was not too bad...was craving it but not feeling sick at all....


----------



## Alistair (Nov 10, 2009)

Every time I quit I feel funny in the head and somewhat somber.  I just kind of fall into a mental funk that lasts about three weeks.  This usually doesn't start until the beginning of the second week.  Insomnia, on the other hand, commences right away.  Overall, the experience isn't too bad.  Oh, I almost forgot:  I get weird dreams sometimes too.

I guess your vomiting could be psychologically induced.  If it really bothers you to have to refrain, perhaps, you're stressing yourself to the point of being sick.  I don't know.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

I can go days without it on family trips like to my grandmas house and feel fine but if my blood sugar acts up at all I get really queasy. I also have to smoke before brushing my teeth or I vomit..bad gag reflex I know.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

does anyone else find it hard to eat without smoking??


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I guess your vomiting could be psychologically induced.  If it really bothers you to have to refrain, perhaps, you're stressing yourself to the point of being sick.  I don't know.


:yeahthat:

I DO know. I have been there. How old are you? ~19???


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Nov 11, 2009)

2dog I have to smoke after eating or I fill kinda sick.  When ever I go without smoke I get nasued bad cant sleep, and start to think really weird.  Wow thats kinda weird!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 11, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> 2dog I have to smoke after eating or I fill kinda sick.  When ever I go without smoke I get nasued bad cant sleep, and start to think really weird.  Wow thats kinda weird!


SOBRIETY  

You think weird when your sober. LOL....


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2009)

Your pumping THC through your system for prolonged periods of time...then deprive the body of it cold turkey...you will have withdrawal. body gets used to sumit take it away it'll wonder where it went 
Grow more weed or live in moderation...or both


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a pretty heavy pot user and from time to time I put myself on the wagon.  The last time I stopped for about 10 months in 2006...  I just needed to step away, lower my tolerance and clear my head.  Although it's a bit odd not getting baked and it messes with my sleep pattern for a few weeks I get over it pretty quick with a little help from melatonin and I then sleep even better I think when I'm clean.  The last time i stopped I had tons of really wacky vivid dreams... Nothing scary just wackadoo...  Surreal dreams with a surreal cast of characters from my life and from the world....

Then I went to Amsterdam in March 2007 and I thought it was a good time to start again...  I really tripped the first few time i toked again too...   Some Super Silver Haze was my first puff at the Greenhouse Coffee Shop.   ZING!  body rushes all over...   

............................................ :joint:

Peace!


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely 2dog, I cant eat anything in the morning until ive smoked.  unless ive smoked a bowl i just feel a lil sick and dont feel like eating anything.

But once ive toked, its on, feasting on massive amounts of stoner foods all day


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

You folks make me feel lucky. I smoke when I want, how ever much I want or not. Nothing bothers me.

I lead a very de-stressed life that most can't do. I'm retired. I mean really retired. I don't do ANYTHING I don't feel like doing.

I get up when I want, I do what I want while I'm up and I go to bed when I feel like sleeping. Nothing in my life is "timed" to happen except my cooking.

I spent my life being stressed. I'm done with it.

I can smoke a bunch or not smoke anything and I'm good with either.

You folks that get sick or feel sick all the time have my sympathy. I wish I could share my good feelings with all of you.


----------

